# My first rex litter! - Actually... are these rex?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They're so beautiful! :>
They might not be rex, actually. I'm not sure WHAT kind of curls the father has, but they're really nice looking, and tight!
Their mom was a satin fawn.
One of them looks fawn, one of them is black, and one of them seems to have some very light gray-ish splashing on it's back, not sure if you can see it in the pics though.

Anywho, here are some pics of the little critters!



















EDIT: Are these even rexes? xD
I'm not sure any more.

The father was a fuzzy hairless with loose curls. And the mother was a satin fawn self...


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

They are adorable! I want one! Okay, I'll admit it, I'm jealous now.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Totally lush! love the little black one xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They are adorable, I really like them  
They look Texel to me but I'm no expert.
Curls are always tight as youngsters but they usually drop within weeks sadly.....
xx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW :shock:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I was thinking they looked like texels, too.
They have that extra long fur that sticks out a bit.

Their dad is a mystery mouse. He's part hairless, and part some kind of curl. It's very strange. He grows curly fur on some parts of his body, and no fur on others!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:shock: I want a rex!!! I've never even seen a rex outside a photo!! Well done on such beautiful looking mice!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think I'll take new pictures, but seriously.
I think these might be texel! 

They have all developed a long, curly coat of guard hairs that sticks out past their normal coat.
I'm sure some pictures will help more...

Also!
The one that had 'splashing' on it's butt, has developed several splashes on it's butt now. :O
Very interesting random thing to get in there. They are black, and smudgy.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wonderfully thick curly coats!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So cute!
I hate how after they mature, they usually lose the thickness and curls.

Cant wait for updated pics


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

These guys seem to be getting more and more curly. LOL.
I'll snap some more pictures today.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

...still i love with the little black one


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think the black one is the one I'm going to keep. x)
So long as it's a girl. Which i am 99% sure it is.
There's always those males that sneak in though... lol.

I wanted to keep one of the blonde ones, but the best looking one, is the one with the random black splash on it's butt, and I want a solid colour to breed from, not a splash. The black one is the next best looking one, and the other blonde one is good looking, but has a thinner tail than the rest. x)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, they're rex. As they age (particularly after 8 weeks) they lose the length and tightness of curl. That's why rexes, if they're shown, are usually shown in kitten classes.

At least one parent has to be rex. Often on adult females, they lose their rex coat almost completely so you wouldn't know they are rex. Sometimes you can look at the whiskers and they will still have a slight curl, but not always.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack, are what the UK calls astrex the same as what the US calls rex then? Here astrex can be shown but rex can't. I can post pics if that will help (or if anyone is interested!).


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm interested


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Genetically fz (called rex in the UK):









Genetically Re (called astrex in the UK):


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ha haaa, I knew Astrex but the Rex threw me. So many different terms from different people result in much confusion at times  . Not many people use the term Rex (correctly so anyway), most (including myself) are using fuzzy (also Sheepy??)
Thanks for clearing it up
xx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Huh. Well that must be where the confusion is coming in. I call the UK rexes, frizzles, or fuzzies.

Anyways, here's some updated pics of the babies!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They do look longhaired along with whatever curling gene is present.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I wasn't expecting long hair to be in there! 

Neither of the parents have long hair, one has almost no hair! 
I love the little black one, she's a real character.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The 'blond' is absolutely scrumptious!

MB, your blue is mineMineMINE! Ooh..want...whimper...


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

There are two blondes, one has little black smudges on it's butt, and the other is solid blonde. x)

I know 'blonde' isn't exactly a technical mouse term, but it just seems like the best word for them. x)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

When shown, Rex is usually Re/* or Ca/*. They have loser curls and are dominant.

Fuzzy, when shown, is usually fz/fz. This is what is called "rex" in the UK. They generally have tighter curls and are recessive to standard.

Fuzzy hairless is usually Re/* fz/fz or Ca/* fz/fz.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

These are a mix of fuzzy hairless, and satin. 
So i have no idea how to write that out... lol


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

No, they're not. They're Re/* or Ca/*.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't mean the babies are fuzzy hairless or satin..

Their father was Fuzzy hairless and the mom is a satin fawn.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Then assuming we're dealing with Rex and not Caracul (Caracul is rarer), they're Re/* Fz/fz Sa/sa -- IOW rexes carrying fuzzy and satin.

That's their coat gene code only, not color.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Phew, okie dokie!


----------

